# Looking for land in Maine



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

Just like the title says. Looking for 100+ acres of raw land. PM me.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

What region of Maine? 

Along the coast is more expensive, as it is mostly tourism industry.

Cities are more expensive, they draw bigger crowds and their taxes are much higher.

There are specific tourist hotspots [Moosehead, Saco, Rangeley, Sebago, etc] where it is far more expensive.

Also within the first hour from when you cross the border coming from NH, the land prices [and taxes] are decidedly higher.

Overall, the regions I listed to avoid [due to high price and taxes] form a tiny percentage of Maine. 

Most of Maine is rural forest. 

What region were you thinking of?


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

Any. Like to be rural and within an hour of the coast.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Where we live townships tend to have between 1 and 10 people per square-mile. We are about an hour from the coast.

We are about 20 miles North of Bangor, so still in the Southern half of Maine.

We bought two parcels of land adjacent to one another. One was $350/acre. The other was $900/acre, it has 1/4 mile of river frontage. Both parcels of forested. Taxes here run $1.05/acre.


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

We're looking at 2 parcels west of Bangor. One is about 30 minutes west on 95, the other is about an hour and a half west.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Is there actual land in Maine that is relatively cheap?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> Is there actual land in Maine that is relatively cheap?


What do you consider to be cheap?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Good question. I'm a Texan native who moved up to Kansas where land is typically cheaper away from the big city of Wichita or Kansas City. My current house is $124k on 1/4th of an acre and property taxes are $1,500 a year or approximately around that amount. My house is a 3 bedroom 2.5 bath, 2 living areas, kitchen, full basement and 3 floors. Our house was a repo from someone who bought it at an auction and we got it cheap as a result because all they wanted to do was flip it cheaply. We've fixed up 60% of what was wrong with the house. We're still working on it. The house is supposedly worth $165k. We'll get it evaluated once we're done with fixing it up. So what would you consider to be cheap? I have heard from some people who live in and around Portland that it's expensive then I talked to someone who bought a house...somewhere in Maine and that person claimed that all properties were expensive. That person is not a Maine native and he is also deaf (like I am) so he most likely didn't do his research or ask around..along with his fiancee. Personally I would love to have acreage but right now that's a pipe dream. I have catahoula dogs that I work them on feral hogs. They have the capability of working cows as well and I would like them to transit from hogs to cattle.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

TedH71 said:


> ... I have heard from some people who live in and around Portland that it's expensive


Portland is Maine's most densely populated city. Within a 40-mile radius of Portland lives 50% of the state population. Packed in that tiny little corner of the state. I hear the 'ideal' way to live there is to have a job in Boston and use the train to commute.

I have friends who live there too. It is known for being expensive.

I live in the Southern half of Maine, though 3 hours from Portland. Zillow sends me emails every week of homes on the market. I commonly see home prices in the $25k - $40k range.

I have bought two parcels of land. One parcel cost me $350 an acre, the second was $900 an acre.

Taxes on my land run $1.05 per acre.

Our house is 2400 sq ft, 3 bdrm and it's taxes are around $650 a year. 

I am from California, to me these are low prices and cheap taxes.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

That is certainly cheap. i'm assuming lack of jobs in the area as well? So basically you have to make your own.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Over 92% of the state is forest, the timber industry is dying most of the mills have closed. If you wanted to be a forester, that might be a bad idea.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We bought a 200+ year old home on 35 acres of river frontage property. There is a 129 foot long barn on it, plus a garage and wood shed. The house needed quite a bit of work, but was livable and we've been doing the work as we go. We love it! We paid just over $90,000 for it.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I know it's been a long time since I last posted. Is land still cheap in Maine?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have not heard any rumors of prices going up.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

ET1 SS said:


> I have not heard any rumors of prices going up.


I noticed in an earlier post that you moved there from CA? Wherabouts? I live in the Seattle area and my one reservation about relocating is humidity. My wife HATES humidity and is entering that "age"... lol. Here in Western WA it can get humid at times, but since it's oceanic climate it doesn't feel too bad. As a Californian, how does Maine stack up? I stayed in Maine for a few weeks in August as a kid, North of Augusta, but it's been too long to remember.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

JosephSeiss said:


> I noticed in an earlier post that you moved there from CA? Wherabouts? I live in the Seattle area and my one reservation about relocating is humidity. My wife HATES humidity and is entering that "age"... lol. Here in Western WA it can get humid at times, but since it's oceanic climate it doesn't feel too bad. As a Californian, how does Maine stack up? I stayed in Maine for a few weeks in August as a kid, North of Augusta, but it's been too long to remember.


I am originally from Modesto California, we owned a home in Merced county, I attended college in Fresno.

We came to Maine immediately from Connecticut, where we owned a home. Before that, we were in Italy and before that, we lived in Bremerton Washington. I was career military, so we moved around a lot. Our home in Maine is the fifth home we have owned.

We prefer Maine over California.


----------

